# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الغناء بين التحليل والتحريم

## طارق بن مبارك

في البداية أود أن أذكر ان  الموضوع منقول لكني تناقشت بحدة مع أحد الاخوة حول هذه المسألة وذكرت له الأحاديث المشهورة حول تحريم الغناء لكنه أكد هو على أن الغناء حلال واستدل بأدلة 
خلاصة القول وجدت هذا الموضوع في النت وهاهي خلاصة الأقوال حول المسألة ونريد ان نصل الى الحق دون تعصب

اولاً : الرأي القائل بتحريم الغناء 


قوله تعالى: 
"وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ" 
(سورة لقمان: 6)
قال حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: هو الغناء، 
وقال مجاهد رحمه الله: اللهو الطبل (تفسير الطبري) وقال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:
"نزلت هذه الآية في الغناء والمزامير" (تفسير ابن كثير).
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
"ويكفي تفسير الصحابة والتابعين للهو الحديث بأنه الغناء فقد صح ذلك عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود،
قال أبو الصهباء: سألت ابن مسعود عن قوله تعالى:
"ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث"، 
فقال: والله الذي لا إله غيره هو الغناء - يرددها ثلاث مرات -، 
وصح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أيضا أنه الغناء.."
(إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم).
وكذلك قال جابر وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير ومكحول وميمون بن مهران
وعمرو بن شعيب وعلي بن بديمة و غيرهم في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة. 
قال الواحدي رحمه الله: وهذه الآية على هذا التفسير تدل على تحريم الغناء (إغاثة اللهفان).
ولقد قال الحاكم في مستدركه عن تفسير الصحابي:
"ليعلم طالب هذا العلم أن تفسير الصحابي الذي شهد الوحي و التنزيل عند الشيخين حديث مسند".
وقال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه إغاثة اللهفان معلقاً على كلام الحاكم: 
"وهذا وإن كان فيه نظر فلا ريب أنه أولى بالقبول من تفسير مَن بعدهم،
فهم أعلم الأمة بمراد الله من كتابه، فعليهم نزل وهم أول من خوطب به من الأمة،
وقد شاهدوا تفسيره من الرسول علماً وعملاً، 
وهم العرب الفصحاء على الحقيقة فلا يعدل عن تفسيرهم ما وجد إليه سبيل". 

وقال تعالى:
"وَاسْتَفْزِز   مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم بِخَيْلِكَ وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَوْلادِ 
وَعِدْهُمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُورًا" (سورة الإسراء:64)

جاء في تفسير الجلالين: (واستفزز): استخف، 
(صوتك): بدعائك بالغناء والمزامير وكل داع إلى المعصية
و هذا أيضا ما ذكره ابن كثير والطبري عن مجاهد. 
وقال القرطبي في تفسيره: "في الآية ما يدل على تحريم المزامير والغناء واللهو..
وما كان من صوت الشيطان أو فعله وما يستحسنه فواجب التنزه عنه". 
و قال الله عز وجل: "وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَامًا" (الفرقان: 72). 
وقد ذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره ما جاء عن محمد بن الحنفية أنه قال: 
الزور هنا الغناء، وجاء عند القرطبي والطبري عن مجاهد في قوله تعالى:
"والذين لا يشهدون الزور" قال: لا يسمعون الغناء.
وجاء عن الطبري في تفسيره: "قال أبو جعفر:
وأصل الزور تحسين الشيء، ووصفه بخلاف صفته، حتى يخيل إلى من يسمعه أو يراه، 
أنه خلاف ما هو به، والشرك قد يدخل في ذلك لأنه محسن لأهله،
حتى قد ظنوا أنه حق وهو باطل، ويدخل فيه الغناء لأنه أيضا مما يحسنه ترجيع الصوت
حتى يستحلي سامعه سماعه" (تفسير الطبري). 
وفي قوله عز وجل: "و إذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما" قال الإمام الطبري في تفسيره:
"وإذا مروا بالباطل فسمعوه أو رأوه، مروا كراما.
مرورهم كراما في بعض ذلك بأن لا يسمعوه، وذلك كالغناء".

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر و الحرير و الخمر و المعازف،
و لينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم، يأتيهم لحاجة، فيقولون:
ارجع إلينا غدا، فيبيتهم الله، ويضع العلم، ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة" 
(رواه البخاري تعليقا برقم 5590، ووصله الطبراني والبيهقي، وراجع السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني 91).
وقد أقر بصحة هذا الحديث أكابر أهل العلم منهم الإمام ابن حبان، والإسماعيلي، وابن صلاح،
وابن حجر العسقلاني، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والطحاوي، وابن القيم، والصنعاني، وغيرهم كثير.
وقال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: "ولم يصنع من قدح في صحة هذا الحديث
شيئا كابن حزم نصرة لمذهبه الباطل في إباحة الملاهي،
وزعم أنه منقطع لأن البخاري لم يصل سنده به". 
وقال العلامة ابن صلاح رحمه الله: "ولا التفات إليه (أى ابن حزم) في رده ذلك..
وأخطأ في ذلك من وجوه..والحديث صحيح معروف الاتصال بشرط الصحيح"
(غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب لإمام السفاريني). 

"وفي الحديث دليل على تحريم آلات العزف والطرب من وجهين؛ 
أولهما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يستحلون"، فإنه صريح بأن المذكورات ومنها المعازف 
هي في الشرع محرمة، فيستحلها أولئك القوم.
ثانيا: قرن المعازف مع ما تم حرمته وهو الزنا والخمر والحرير،
ولو لم تكن محرمة - أى المعازف - لما قرنها معها"
(السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني 1/140-141 بتصرف). 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "فدل هذا الحديث على تحريم المعازف، 
والمعازف هي آلات اللهو عند أهل اللغة، وهذا اسم يتناول هذه الآلات كلها" (المجموع). 
وروى الترمذي في سننه عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال:
"خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع عبد الرحمن بن عوف إلى النخيل،
فإذا ابنه إبراهيم يجود بنفسه، فوضعه في حجره ففاضت عيناه، فقال عبد الرحمن:
أتبكي وأنت تنهى عن البكاء؟ قال: إني لم أنه عن البكاء، وإنما نهيت عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين:
صوت عند نغمة لهو ولعب ومزامير شيطان، وصوت عند مصيبة:
خمش وجوه وشق جيوب ورنَّة"
(قال الترمذي: هذا الحديث حسن، وحسنه الألباني صحيح الجامع 5194).

وقال صلى الله عليه و سلم: "صوتان ملعونان، صوت مزمار عند نعمة، و صوت ويل عند مصيبة"
(إسناده حسن، السلسلة الصحيحة 427)
وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: 
"ليكونن في هذه الأمة خسف، وقذف، ومسخ، وذلك إذا شربوا الخمور، واتخذوا القينات، وضربوا بالمعازف" 
(صحيح بمجموع طرقه، السلسلة الصحيحة 2203)
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله حرم على أمتي الخمر، والميسر،
والمزر، والكوبة، والقنين، وزادني صلاة الوتر"
(صحيح، صحيح الجامع 1708).
الكوبة هي الطبل، أما القنين هو الطنبور بالحبشية (غذاء الألباب).

وروى أبي داوود في سننه عن نافع أنه قال:
"سمع ابن عمر مزماراً، قال: فوضع أصبعيه على أذنيه،
ونأى عن الطريق، وقال لي: يا نافع هل تسمع شيئاً؟ قال:
فقلت: لا! قال: فرفع أصبعيه من أذنيه، وقال: 
كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسمع مثل هذا! فصنع مثل هذا" 
(حديث صحيح، صحيح أبي داوود 4116).
و علق على هذا الحديث الإمام القرطبي قائلاً:
"قال علماؤنا: إذا كان هذا فعلهم في حق صوت لا يخرج عن الاعتدال،
فكيف بغناء أهل هذا الزمان وزمرهم؟!" (الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي). 
أقوال أئمة أهل العلم: 
قال الإمام عمر بن عبد العزيز رضى الله عنه:
الغناء مبدؤه من الشيطان وعاقبته سخط الرحمن (غذاء الألباب)،
ولقد نقل الإجماع على حرمة الاستماع إلى الموسيقى والمعازف جمع من العلماء منهم:
الإمام القرطبي وابن الصلاح وابن رجب الحنبلي.
فقال الإمام أبو العباس القرطبي: الغناء ممنوع بالكتاب والسنة وقال أيضا:
"أما المزامير والأوتار والكوبة (الطبل) فلا يختلف في تحريم استماعها 
ولم أسمع عن أحد ممن يعتبر قوله من السلف وأئمة الخلف من يبيح ذلك،
وكيف لا يحرم وهو شعار أهل الخمور والفسوق ومهيج الشهوات والفساد والمجون؟ 
وما كان كذلك لم يشك في تحريمه ولا تفسيق فاعله وتأثيمه" 
(الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر لابن حجر الهيثمي). 
وقال ابن الصلاح: الإجماع على تحريمه ولم يثبت عن أحد ممن يعتد بقوله 
في الإجماع والاختلاف أنه أباح الغناء..
قال القاسم بن محمد رحمه الله: الغناء باطل، والباطل في النار. 
وقال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: إن كان في الوليمة لهو –أى غناء و لعب-،
فلا دعوة لهم (الجامع للقيرواني).

قال النحاس رحمه الله: هو ممنوع بالكتاب والسنة،
وقال الطبري: وقد أجمع علماء الأمصار على كراهة الغناء،
والمنع منه. و يقول الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله: لا تدخل وليمة فيها طبل ومعازف. 


أما الإمام مالك فإنه نهى عن الغناء و عن استماعه،
وقال رحمه الله عندما سُئِل عن الغناء و الضرب على المعازف:
"هل من عاقل يقول بأن الغناء حق؟ إنما يفعله عندنا الفساق" (تفسير القرطبي).
والفاسق في حكم الإسلام لا تُقبَل له شهادة ولا يصلي عليه الأخيار إن مات،
بل يصلي عليه غوغاء الناس وعامتهم. 
الصحيح أنه قال: التصفيق للنساء والتسبيح للرجال، 
ولعن المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال والمتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء" (المجموع).
وأيضا من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت:
"دخل علي أبو بكر وعندي جاريتان من جواري الأنصار
تغنيان بما تقاولت به الأنصار في يوم بعاث قالت وليستا بمغنيتين فقال أبو بكر
أبمزمور الشيطان في بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك في يوم عيد الفطر
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يا أبا بكر إن لكل قوم عيدا وهذا عيدنا" (صحيح، صحيح ابن ماجه 1540). 

وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: 
"وقد كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها صغيرة في ذلك الوقت،
و لم ينقل عنها بعد بلوغها وتحصيلها إلا ذم الغناء ،
قد كان ابن أخيها القاسم بن محمد يذم الغناء ويمنع من سماعه وقد أخذ العلم عنها" 
(تلبيس إبليس).

هذه أقوال العلماء في تحريم الغناء

أما تحليل الغناء فهذه جملة الاقوال عنه :
قرر علماء الإسلام أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة لقوله تعالي:
(هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعًا) (البقرة: 29)،
ولا تحريم إلا بنص صحيح صريح من كتاب الله تعالي، 
أو سنة رسوله –صلي الله عليه وسلم- أو إجماع ثابت متيقن،
فإذا لم يرد نص ولا إجماع. أو ورد نص صريح غير صحيح،
أو صحيح غير صريح، بتحريم شيء من الأشياء، لم يؤثر ذلك في حله،
وبقي في دائرة العفو الواسعة، قال تعالي:
(وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه). (الأنعام: 119).


قال العلامة الأدفوي في كتابه الإمتاع: 
"وأما عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب فسماع الغناء عنه
مشهور مستفيض نقله عنه الفقهاء والحفاظ وأهل التاريخ الأثبات... 
قال الشيخ أبو المواهب التونسي في مؤلفه في إباحة سماع الآلات قال:
إن جمعا من الصحابة والتابعين سمعوا نقر العود واسم الكتاب: "فرح الأسماع برخص السماع". 

فمن الصحابة: ابن عمر وعبد الله بن جعفر وعبد الله بن الزبير ومعاوية وعمرو بن العاص وغيرهم. 

نقله عنه القاضي ابن الحاج في حواشي شرح المرشد وعنه الكتاني في التراتيب الإدارية (2/122) . 

يقول ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس ص 221 : 
وقد روينا أن أحمد سمع قوالا عند ابنه صالح فلم ينكر عليه . 
فقال له صالح : يا أبت أليس كنت تنكر هذا ؟ فقال : 
إنما قيل لي أنهم يستعملون المنكر فكرهته ، فأما هذا فإني لا أكرهه . 
قال المصنف رحمه الله : قلت ، وقد ذكر أصحابنا عن أبي بكر الخلال وصاحبه عبد العزيز إباحة الغناء . 

وقال بن عقيل في كتابه المسمى بالفصول:
صحت الرواية عن أحمد أنه سمع الغناء عن ابنه صالح وذكر ذلك شارح المقفى. 

*ترجم البخاري في صحيحه باب سنة العيدين لأهل الإسلام 
حيث جعل الغناء يوم العيد من سنن الإسلام كما فعل ذلك وقاله رسول الله –ص-. 

وترجم الإمام مسلم باب الرخصة في اللعب الذي لا معصية فيه في أيام العيد. 

وعددا في صحيحيهما من تلك السنن: غناء الجاريتين في بيت رسول الله –ص-عند عائشة. 

,وترجم الحافظ النسائي في سننه "باب الرخصة في الاستماع إلى الغناء وضرب الدف يوم العيد"
وترجم في النكاح ب"اللهو والغناء عند العرس". 

,وترجم ابن ماجة "باب إعلان النكاح"وذكر الضرب الدف ثم ترجم "باب الغناء والدف". 

,ترجم البيهقي في السنن الكبرى باب ما لا ينهى عنه من اللعب
وباب لا بأس باستماع الحداء ونشيد الأعراب كثر أو قل. 
,ترجم الحاكم في مستدركه بعنوان :"رخصة الغناء في العرس" رواه عنه ابن الجوزي قال:
وقد أنبأنا زاهر بن طاهر قال أنبأنا أبو عثمان الصابوني وأبو بكر البيهقي قالا
أنبأنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري قال :
أكثر ما التقيت أنا وفارس بن عيسى الصوفي في دار أبي بكر الابريسمي
للسماع من هزارة رحمها الله فإنها كانت من مستورات القوالات . 
وعزاه ابن الجوزي لكتاب "تاريخ نيسابور".

روى البيهقي بسنده عن الزهري أنه سمع أبو مسعود وهو على راحلته
وهو أمير الجيش رافعا عقيرته يتغنى النصب. 
السنن الكبرى للبيهقي (10/225) والتراتيب الإدارية 2/134). 


الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة: ـ 


وقال رسول الله –صلي الله عليه وسلم-:
"ما أحل الله في كتابه فهو حلال، وما حرم فهو حرام، وما سكت عنه فهو عفو،
فاقبلوا من الله عافيته، فإن الله لم يكن لينسي شيئا"،
وتلا: (وما كان ربك نسيا) (مريم: 64). رواه الحاكم عن أبي الدرداء وصححه، 
وأخرجه البزار. 

قال الإمام الغزالي: (علي أننا نقول: ليس كل غناء لغوا؛ 
إنه يأخذ حكمه وفق نية صاحبه، فالنية الصالحة تحيل اللهو قربة، 
والمزح طاعة، والنية الخبيثة تحبط العمل الذي ظاهره العبادة وباطنه الرياء:
"إن الله لا ينظر إلي صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلي قلوبكم وأعمالكم".
(رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة، كتاب البر والصلة والآداب، باب تحريم ظلم المسلم). 




و استدلوا بعدد من الأحاديث الصحيحة، منها:
حديث غناء الجاريتين في بيت النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- عند عائشة،
وانتهار أبي بكر لهما، وقوله: مزمور الشيطان في بيت النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم-،
وهذا يدل علي أنهما لم تكونا صغيرتين كما زعم بعضهم
فلو صح ذلك لم تستحقا غضب أبي بكر إلي هذا الحد. 

والمعول عليه هنا هو رد النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- علي أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه-
وتعليله: أنه يريد أن يعلم اليهود أن في ديننا فسحة،
وأنه بعث بحنيفية سمحة. وهو يدل علي وجوب رعاية تحسين صورة الإسلام لدي الآخرين،
وإظهار جانب اليسر والسماحة فيه. 
وقد روي البخاري وأحمد عن عائشة أنها زفت امرأة إلي رجل من الأنصار فقال النبي 
-صلي الله عليه وسلم-: "يا عائشة، ما كان معهم من لهو ؟
فإن الأنصار يعجبهم اللهو". 
وروي ابن ماجة عن ابن عباس قال: أنكحت عائشة ذات قرابة لها من الأنصار فجاء رسول الله فقال:
"أهديتم الفتاة ؟" قالوا: نعم قال: "أرسلتم معها من يغني ؟" قالت: لا.
فقال رسول الله -صلي الله عليه وسلم-: "إن الأنصار قوم فيهم غزل،
فلو بعثتم معها من يقول: أتيناكم أتيناكم .. فحيانا وحياكم ؟! 

وروي النسائي والحاكم وصححه عن عامر بن سعد قال: 
دخلت علي قرظة بن كعب وأبي مسعود الأنصاري في عرس، وإذا جوار يغنين.
فقلت: أي صاحبي رسول الله أهل بدر يفعل هذا عندكم ؟! فقالا: 
اجلس إن شئت فاستمع معنا، وإن شئت فاذهب، فإنه قد رخص لنا اللهو عند العرس. 

. واستدلوا بما جاء عن عدد من الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم-
أنهم باشروا السماع بالفعل أو أقروه. وهم القوم يقتدي بهم فيهتدي. 

قال النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- لحنظلة -
حين ظن نفسه قد نافق لمداعبته زوجه وولده وتغير حاله في بيته عن حاله مع رسول الله -صلي الله عليه وسلم-: 
"يا حنظلة، ساعة وساعة" رواه مسلم. 

وقال علي بن أبي طالب: روحوا القلوب ساعة بعد ساعة، 
فإن القلوب إذا أكرهت عميت. 

وقال رضي الله عنه إن القلوب تمل كما تمل الأبدان، فابتغوا لها طرائف الحكمة. 

وقال أبو الدرداء: إني لأستجم نفسي بالشيء من اللهو ليكون أقوي لها علي الحق. 


وقد أجاب الإمام الغزالي عمن قال: إن الغناء لهو ولعب بقوله: 
(هو كذلك، ولكن الدنيا كلها لهو ولعب ... و المزح الذي لا فحش فيه حلال،
نقل ذلك عن رسول الله -صلي الله عليه وسلم- وعن الصحابة. 
وأي لهو يزيد علي لهو الحبشة والزنوج في لعبهم، فقد ثبت بالنص إباحته. 
علي أني أقول: اللهو مروح للقلب، ومخفف عنه أعباء الفكر،
والقلوب إذا أكرهت عميت، وترويحها إعانة لها علي الجد،
فالمواظب علي التفكر مثلاً ينبغي أن يتعطل يوم الجمعة؛
لأن عطلة يوم تساعد علي النشاط في سائر الأيام، والمواظب علي نوافل الصلوات 
في سائر الأوقات ينبغي أن يتعطل في بعض الأوقات،
ولأجله كرهت الصلاة في بعض الأوقات، فالعطلة معونة علي العمل، 
اللهو معين علي الجد ولا يصبر علي الجد المحض، والحق المر، 
إلا نفوس الأنبياء عليهم السلام، فاللهو دواء القلب من داء الإعياء،
فينبغي أن يكون مباحًا، ولكن لا ينبغي أن يستكثر منه، كما لا يستكثر من الدواء.
فإذًا اللهو علي هذه النية يصير قربة، هذا في حق من لا يحرك السماع 
من قلبه صفة محمودة يطلب تحريكها، بل ليس له إلا اللذة والاستراحة المحضة،
فينبغي أن يستحب له ذلك، ليتوصل به إلي المقصود الذي ذكرناه.
نعم هذا يدل علي نقصان عن ذروة الكمال، فإن الكامل هو الذي لا يحتاج أن يروح نفسه بغير الحق، 
ولكن حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين، ومن أحاط بعلم علاج القلوب، 
ووجوه التلطف بها، وسياقتها إلي الحق، علم قطعًا أن ترويحها بأمثال هذه الأمور دواء نافع لا غني عنه)
انتهي كلام الغزالي (الإحياء: كتاب السماع ص 1152، 1153)، 
وهو كلام نفيس يعبر عن روح الإسلام الحقة. 
وأما التابعون فسعيد بن المسيب وسالم بن عبد الله بن عمر وابن حسان وخارجة بن زيد
وشريح القاضي وسعيد بن جبير وعامر الشعبي وعبد الله بن أبي عتيق وعطاء بن أبي رباح
ومحمد بن شهاب الزهري وعمر بن عبد العزيز وسعد بن إبراهيم الزهري. 
وأما تابعوهم فخلق لا يحصون منهم الأئمة الأربعة وابن عيينة وجمهور الشافعية) .
انتهي كلام ابن النحوي. هذا كله ذكره الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار (جـ 8/264-266) . 

قيود وشروط لابد من مراعاتها: 

ولا ننسي أن نضيف إلي هذه الفتوي قيودًا لابد من مراعاتها في سماع الغناء. 
فقد أشرنا في أول البحث إلي أنه ليس كل غناء مباحًا،
فلابد أن يكون موضوعه متفقًا مع أدب الإسلام وتعاليمه. 
فالأغنية التي تقول: "الدنيا سيجارة وكاس" مخالفة لتعاليم الإسلام
الذي يجعل الخمر رجسًا من عمل الشيطان ويلعن شارب "الكأس"
عاصرها وبائعها وحاملها وكل من أعان فيها بعمل
والتدخين أيضًا آفة ليس وراءها إلا ضرر الجسم والنفس والمال. 

والأغنية التي تمجد صاحب العيون الجريئة أغنية تخالف أدب الإسلام الذي ينادي كتابه: 
(قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم … وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن)
(النور: 30، 31).
ويقول –صلي الله عليه وسلم- يا علي :
"لا تتبع النظرة النظرة، فإن لك الأولي وليست لك الآخرة". 

ثم إن طريقة الأداء لها أهميتها، فقد يكون الموضوع لا بأس به ولا غبار عليه،
ولكن طريقة المغني أو المغنية في أدائه بالتكسر في القول،
وتعمد الإثارة، والقصد إلي إيقاظ الغرائز الهاجعة،
وإغراء القلوب المريضة- ينقل الأغنية من دائرة الإباحة إلي دائرة الحرمة 
أو الشبهة أو الكراهة من مثل ما يذاع علي الناس ويطلبه المستمعون والمستمعات
من الأغاني التي تلح علي جانب واحد، هو جانب الغريزة الجنسية وما يتصل بها من الحب والغرام، 
وإشعالها بكل أساليب الإثارة والتهيج، وخصوصًا لدي الشباب والشابات. 

إن القرآن يخاطب نساء النبي فيقول: 
(فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض) .
فكيف إذا كان مع الخضوع في القول الوزن والنغم والتطريب والتأثير ؟! 
ومن ناحية ثالثة يجب ألا يقترن الغناء بشيء محرم، 
كشرب الخمر أو التبرج أو الاختلاط الماجن بين الرجال والنساء،
بلا قيود ولا حدود، وهذا هو المألوف في مجالس الغناء والطرب من قديم.
وهي الصورة المائلة في الأذهان عند ما يذكر الغناء، وبخاصة غناء الجواري والنساء. 


نرجو ان تفيدونا يرحمكم الله

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هناك ثلاثة أشياء ينبغي التفريق بينها :

1- إنشاد الشعر و الحداء 
2- الغناء 
3- المعازف 

المعازف لم تذكر في موضوعك و الدف الذي ذكر هو رخصة في بعض المواضع كالعيد و العرس عند العلماء 

أما الغناء فالفرق بينه و بين الإنشاد أن الغناء له مقامات معروفة عند أهله ، و هي الألحان فيما يسمى علم الموسيقى اليوناني 
أما الحداء و الإنشاد فمأخوذ عن الأعراب و من اللغة العربية ، و هذا أباحه العلماء 

ثم كثير من الذين يريدون أن يستحلوا المحرمات يرجعون إلى كتب السلف المنقولة بالرواية مثل الصحاح و كتب السنة و الفقه المسند ، و لا يفهمونها على فهم العلماء الذين شرحوها ، بعد تدوين الفقه ، و استقرار مصطلحاته ، و إنما يشرحونها على هواهم فاحذر من مثل هؤلاء فالذي يفهم مراد الإئمة ، هم طلابهم الذين دونوا فقههم على أبواب الفقه ، و مثال على ذلك قد تجد أئمة السلف ينصون على شيء أنه مكروه ، أو يقول أحدهم أكرهه ، و هو يريد أنه محرم ، لكن قبل أن تستقر المصطلحات الفقهية ، فيأتي بعض الجهلة و يقول إنه مكروه

----------


## عبد العزيزاوالعسري

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شغلتم الأمة بهذه الموضوعات، وكأن أمور الأمة قد حلت،ومشاكلها قد سويت، فاصرفوا جهودكم لما يعود على هذه الضعيفة المقهورة بما ينفعها.
صحيح أن كثيرا من الظواهر السلية قد انتشرت وتفاحشت، لكن الحل ليس في اجترار الماضي والحديث عن اختلاف العلماء في الموضوع، وإنما دعوة الشباب وحثهم وتوجيههم إلى ما ينفعهم، وإرشادهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم، وآنئذ لن يكون للمغنين والمطربين والمخربين مكان في هذه الأمة.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

يا أخ عبدالعزيز صحيح ما تقوله لابد من صرف الجهود لاستعادة هذه الأمة لمجدها ، ولكن هناك أمور أنا وأنت ننظر إليها بأنها لا طائل منها ، ولكن هناك من الشبابا وطلبة العلم من يشغله موضوعا كالغناء أو اللحية أو الجلباب او أو وتراه إن لم يجد حلا كأن أمر الإسلام قد وقف على ما يريده 
فالامر قد يكون حالة نفسية لابد ان نراعيها 
ولا نقول ان كل ما يطرح شغل الناس عن مشاكل الأمة
فالإهتمام بمشاكل الشباب اهتمام بمشاكل الأمة
على أن لا يكون على حساب أمور أخرى
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه اللفتة الرائعة

----------

